# Green Hornet, 1940 Version on TCM



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Gordon Jones and Keye Luke

Three episodes today and at least the next two Saturday mornings.

Check their website or your local listings.

Take _THAT_ AMC!! Ha!!


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Have 'em scheduled. 

TCM just had some Dick Tracy serials.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Going thru my HR34 ToDo List and see that my Boolean has caught some old Mr. Moto flicks


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

I've seen some Charlie Chan stuff pop up too from time to time.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Besides Mr. Moto, I have Boolean searches for Boston Blackie, Bulldog Drummon, Charlie Chan, Dick Tracy, Green Hornet, Lone Wolf, Mr. Wong, The Falcon & The Whistler.

And I just realize I need to make one for The Shadow.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Drucifer said:


> TCM just had some Dick Tracy serials.


Running some tonight too. Just found 'em.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

The last Green Hornet serial was broadcast today. I checked next Saturday and there is no serial of any kind. 

Don't forget the Mr Wong (Boris Karloff) movies Tuesday morning.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Drucifer said:


> Don't forget the Mr Wong (Boris Karloff) movies Tuesday morning.


Couldn't find anything on those.

Some Nick and Nora stuff pops up from time to time too if that floats your boat.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

If you can get TCT, check their Family sub-channel:

http://www.tct.tv/newschedule.php?start=5&a=12&stitle=Internet Channel 3

Some interesting stuff there too like Dick Tracy, Racket Squad and the B&W version of Dragnet.

Too bad about the annoying on-screen graphics though (at least on the .3 OTA channel I get)


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

SayWhat? said:


> Couldn't find anything on those.
> 
> Some Nick and Nora stuff pops up from time to time too if that floats your boat.


TCM 256 _Doomed to Die_ at 10:30 AM EDT & _The Fatal Hour_ at 11:45 AM EDT.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Archive.org has a bunch of old movies you can download (free).

Also this Blog has a listing of *Top 40 Best Free Legal Movies You Can Download Right Now* from Archive.org. Scroll down to the Mystery/Thrill section and there are several of the 1937 Dick Tracey movies you can download -- including one that has all 15 episodes in one file -- 4.5 hours worth.


----------



## larry55 (Jun 3, 2010)

Tarzan on tomorrow,also jungle jim.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

*The Whistler* movie will be aired on 1 Sep 10:45 AM on TCM 256.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

I think they just ran those on Antenna TV a couple of weeks back. Isn't there a couple of them?


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

I wonder how the Whistler in a movie will compare to the Radio shows?

I have a collection of the radio shows on record for the Whistler The shadow, Fibber McGee & Molly, Lights Out, The Inner Sanctum, The Fat man etc.

So thanks for the heads up
TB


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Clearly, Warren William's 1935 portrayal of "Perry Mason" is significantly different than Raymond Burr's. :sure:


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Here's a headups for fans of 30ish mystery movies.

On *TCM*, Monday morning, the 29th, starting at 7:45 AM there are three consecutive *The Saint* movies follow by three consecutive *The Falcon* movies.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Which Monday? The 22nd or the 29th?

I don't see that lineup on my screen for this coming Monday the 22nd.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

SayWhat? said:


> Which Monday? The 22nd or the 29th?
> 
> I don't see that lineup on my screen for this coming Monday the 22nd.


Sorry thought I put the 29th.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Drucifer said:


> The last Green Hornet serial was broadcast today. I checked next Saturday and there is no serial of any kind.
> 
> Don't forget the Mr Wong (Boris Karloff) movies Tuesday morning.


Darn!


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

The nine *'Torchy Blane'* movies started yesterday on TCM. They plan to broadcast one every Saturday for the next eight weeks.


----------

